# com sabor a / com sabor de



## Riveritos

Bom dia,
Eu preciso escrever que um sorvete tem gosto de limão.
É correto dizer:
Sorvete com sabor *a* limão?
ou
Sorvete com sabor *de* limão?

Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## hiratafabio

*De* limão.

Nunca ouvi alguém dizer *sabor + a*.


----------



## Alentugano

Em Portugal é correto e é até mais comum dizer "gelado com sabor *a* limão". Usamos "de" se quisermos dizer "gelado/sorvete *de* limão/chocolate/morango, etc.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Em espanhol se usa "sabor a" e certamente pela proximidade, em Portugal também, como explicou o Alentugano. 

No Brasil, com *sabor de limão.


*


----------



## Fotomik

Riveritos, é exactamente igual usar uma forma ou outra.

Ambas soam igualmente bem


----------



## Carfer

Brazilian Girl said:


> certamente pela proximidade, em Portugal também



Receio bem que não, Brazilian Girl. Apesar da proximidade, vivemos tradicionalmente de costas voltadas e os contactos entre falantes de ambas as línguas foram sempre demasiado escassos para justificar uma influência espanhola na expressão portuguesa.


----------



## Audie

No Brasil, além do uso com a preposição '_de_' ('_sorvete com sabor de limão_'), também é comum simplesmente se omitir a preposição (_'sorvete sabor limão_'). 

Quanto a '_saber a'_, existe também no Brasil. Mas não é de forma alguma popular. É mais literário, talvez, antigo e, penso, mais usado no sentido figurativo.


----------



## Istriano

com sabor *de *chocolate *ao *leite [br]
com sabor *a* chocolate *de *leite [pt]
 SPC


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> com sabor *de *chocolate *ao *leite [br]
> com sabor *a* chocolate *de *leite [pt]
> SPC


 Sempre achei isso curioso. Esse_"_*ao *_leite"_ parece um galicismo, não? Resulta estranho em português de cá...


----------



## Istriano

Acho que sim.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Agradeço a delicadeza e me desculpo, Carfer.  O "certamente" não foi intencional. 
Mas posso perguntar por que "tradicionalmente de costas voltadas"? Afinal Portugal e Espanha já foram as mesmas terras da Península Ibérica.


----------



## Carfer

Brazilian Girl said:


> Agradeço a delicadeza e me desculpo, Carfer.  O "certamente" não foi intencional.
> Mas posso perguntar por que "tradicionalmente de costas voltadas"? Afinal Portugal e Espanha já foram as mesmas terras da Península Ibérica.



Pois sim, mas não nos conhecemos. Depois de uns quantos séculos à pancada para decidir quem mandava em quê, resolvemos ignorar-nos e deixámos de nos falar. Acumulámos raivinhas e preconceitos (a gente costuma dizer por cá que 'de Espanha nem bom vento nem bom casamento', eles por sua vez, nos poucos momentos em que se lembram que a gente existe, entretêm-se com umas histórias sobre uns extremenhos que falam galego e que têm a mania de que são ingleses). Durante muito tempo só soubémos que eles fabricavam uns caramelos baratos e eles que nos podiam comprar café que chegava lá de contrabando. De quando em quando, só para demonstrar que não há regra sem excepção, lá havia uma casalito da desértica raia que, esgueirando-se entre carabineros e guardas-fiscais para se conhecerem melhor, acabava juntando os trapinhos e dava origem a uma família mista. E, no essencial, foi sempre isto. Hoje está melhor, mas a ignorância mútua continua a ser monumental. Aí tem porquê.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Obrigada, Carfer! Esclarecido está.


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> Pois sim, mas não nos conhecemos. Depois de uns quantos séculos à pancada para decidir quem mandava em quê, resolvemos ignorar-nos e deixámos de nos falar. Acumulámos raivinhas e preconceitos (a gente costuma dizer por cá que 'de Espanha nem bom vento nem bom casamento', eles por sua vez, nos poucos momentos em que se lembram que a gente existe, entretêm-se com umas histórias sobre uns extremenhos que falam galego e que têm a mania de que são ingleses). Durante muito tempo só soubémos que eles fabricavam uns caramelos baratos e eles que nos podiam comprar café *e feijão-frade* que chegava lá de contrabando. De quando em quando, só para demonstrar que não há regra sem excepção, lá havia uma casalito da desértica raia que, esgueirando-se entre carabineros e guardas-fiscais para se conhecerem melhor, acabava juntando os trapinhos e dava origem a uma família mista. E, no essencial, foi sempre isto. Hoje está melhor, mas a ignorância mútua continua a ser monumental. Aí tem porquê.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Falando de comida, já vi nas caixas de frutas "Descubra *o* sabor..." É português Europeu, né?


----------



## patriota

SãoEnrique said:


> Falando de comida, já vi nas caixas de frutas "Descubra *o* sabor..." É português Europeu, né?


SãoEnrique, pode dizer "descubra o sabor do vinho português" em Lisboa e "descubra o sabor da cachaça artesanal brasileira" em Belo Horizonte. Não há nada regional nessas frases, além das bebidas. Você poderia dizer num anúncio: "Descubra as belezas do interior da França".


----------



## SãoEnrique

patriota said:


> SãoEnrique, pode dizer "descubra o sabor do vinho português" em Lisboa e "descubra o sabor da cachaça artesanal brasileira" em Belo Horizonte. Não há nada regional nessas frases, além das bebidas. Você poderia dizer num anúncio: "Descubra as belezas do interior da França".



Obrigado


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Obrigada a Marta, também!


----------



## Denis555

Pouco usado no Brasil, mas me parece comum em Portugal.
Saber nessa acepção.

*Saber* *(Aulete Online)
**9.* Ter sabor; ter sabor de ou parecido com o sabor de 
[int. : Experimente este vinho, veja como ele sabe! ] 
[tr. + a : Seus beijos sabiam a mel e canela. ]

Fonte.

​


----------



## Istriano

É engraçado mas essa acepção do verbo saber é pouco usada na Argentina, mas frequente na Espanha. 
O DUP (_Dicionário_ de _Usos_ de Português; F. Borba; Ed. Ática 2002; baseado no corpus contemporâneo da língua escrita no Brasil) 
traz dois exemplos desse uso (um deles figurado: _saber a vingança;_ usado por um escritor gaúcho).


----------

